# advice?help?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi , i am currently working on a 1995 Nissan Altima GXE , i bought it totaled ,and i have bough a whole new front end, (2 fenders , bumper, bumper cover , hood , 6 new lights ,radiator support , etc) and i have also had the car repainted , im looking for any tips on in-expensive ways to fix up the interior , id like to redo it in black ,possibly to match my seats , which are a black furry material , i have found material to match this , but i am not sure if it can be installed on the roof and door panels , i was going to do this myself , but im having second thoughts , im not sure i trust myself enuff to try , dont wanna mess things up yanno? well , another problem im having is rims.....i dunno wut to get , espcially not with a short money supply , i was thinking spokes , but im not sure , sum people tell me racing wheels , also not sure about that ,if any 1 has any tips on inexpensive ways to make this car look nice , as well as do it youslef projects , i would greatly appreciate them. Thanks. 
Sincerely,
~Seth
P.S. I have pictures of the car if it would help u on assisting me with advice.


__________________
*shrugs*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

well, to get a headliner put in your car usually runs about 150 and if you have your own material it may be cheaper but you have to remember that if its not the proper kind it may not stay up nearly as long. as for the door panels i have no idea i haven't gotten that far yet due to only having a part time job. so, i can understand your part of no money. rims are an excellent idea and spokes no good. umm... have you ever heard of a magazine called sport compact car... it has a lot of different types of rims (wheels) to choose from.


----------

